# Antique or new saddle flask



## loupearce (11 January 2016)

I am looking to buy my partner a saddle flask for his 50th birthday and I wondered whether it is better to buy an antique saddle flask or a high quality new one.  I realise they are all expensive to get a decent one and I am looking to spend up to £450 but I just dont know, if given the choice, what people prefer, and would very much appreciate peoples input.  I am comparing 19th antique glass blown with silver top ones to new hand blown crystal with silver top and high quality leather pouch, both are around the £450 mark. All opinions gratefully received! Thanks


----------



## spacefaer (11 January 2016)

I would prefer an antique one personally - they have a certain style that new ones lack, to my mind.  I would just check that the old one has fresh cork in the top, so that it doesn't leak.

Also, the old one would be more of an investment - new things tend to depreciate!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (11 January 2016)

Agree that antique ones are nicer. Mine holds half a pint....even better!


----------



## Judgemental (11 January 2016)

Great piece of kit and very nice to own. 

However I have seen far too many dropped and every time the horse steps on it.

Personally I findthat the hip flask that slips in one's pocket is less of a liability.

But don't let me put you off. Buy the old boy one and tell him he is not allowed to take it hunting. 

BTW £450.00 seems a little steep, have a poke around the local auction rooms when they are having a Sporting Goods sale.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 January 2016)

I assume you mean one that fits to the saddle I would buy a new one with a stainless steel flask , Swaine and Adney had nice ones last time I was in that was a while ago .
I got MrGS and old but dropping it was always such a worry .
I now have him followed by a specially trained donkey wearing panniers .


----------



## Izzywizz (12 January 2016)

I have just bought a new one, the case looks new, but wearing in well. The the flask looks old, but is actually new, no need to worry about the cork leaking etc. Mine was £350. the case will last much longer than a vintage one and is double skinned so much stronger too in case of a horse fall. I got mine from Hold hard, type hold hard hunting flask into google and it will come up.


----------



## loupearce (12 January 2016)

Thanks for all the advice, he already has a hip flask and a few months ago commented that he wanted a saddle flask, he looked them up himself and decided it was far too much to treat himself to, hence why I thought perfect 50th present (believe me I would never normally spend so much!) There really are some beautiful ones around and I think that actually £350 would get a good one, new or antique. As mentioned above the glass vs pewter or silver plated is my next thought....


----------



## spacefaer (12 January 2016)

Pewter can taint the drink, I am reliably informed by my OH, who is an expert on such matters, apparently.  

He has a glass one.  

With regard to the hip flask that slips in the pocket,  they are a nightmare if you fall off as sod's law guarantees you will land with your hip on them.  

Also, they're too small to be sociable!


----------



## Nancykitt (15 January 2016)

I have an antique glass one which is lovely - but it wasn't long before the strap on the original leather case had to be repaired (and some bits replaced!). Some are in better condition than others and it's worth bearing this in mind.


----------



## Judgemental (15 January 2016)

spacefaer said:



			Also, they're too small to be sociable!
		
Click to expand...

One assumes that the recent directives from The Chief Medical Officer, concerning the maximum daily/weekly consumption of alcohol, are being heeded by all you tipplers on your horses?


----------



## Clodagh (15 January 2016)

Judgemental said:



			One assumes that the recent directives from The Chief Medical Officer, concerning the maximum daily/weekly consumption of alcohol, are being heeded by all you tipplers on your horses?
		
Click to expand...

And the drink driving laws! I have an antique glass one, it is lovely and holds loads. ;-)


----------



## loupearce (15 January 2016)

This is the one I have gone for, it is a Victorian (1873) with hallmarked silver top.  Leather case looks lovely and only small mark on silver.  It has a new cork.  Hopefully he will like it!  Many thanks for all the advice.


----------

